# Broadband for an Apartment



## Homer (9 Aug 2011)

My son has just moved into an apartment with no landline. Can anyone advise on what are the best options for broadband for his laptop? 

Thanks
Homer


----------



## Boyd (9 Aug 2011)

Where is he living? We have UPC broadband in Dublin and it doesnt need landline and I find it grand for both browsing and movie downloads.

Ive had both o2 and vodafone mobile BB before and found them Ok for browsing, slow for downloading, tho it does depend on where you are.

Ive heard good things about Magnet as well


----------



## Homer (9 Aug 2011)

Thanks 123.  He's in south county Dublin and he's thinking of using Digiweb.


----------



## KoolKid (9 Aug 2011)

UPC should be available to him.
Best product on the market in my opinion.


----------



## Jazz01 (9 Aug 2011)

Heard good things re UPC aswell... & for the advertised speeds, can't beat that at the moment... Wish i was able to get them where I am...


----------



## alexandra123 (9 Aug 2011)

He can get UPC via the UPC connections points around the apartment. Their should be one connection point for the tv and the other one is spare. They can use the spare point to bring in the feed...If he does not have upc - upc will install and use the existing phone line connection for BB as the phone line connection is not in use. 

I find them very reasonable and no issues with their connection, speeds or BB wireless router.


----------



## Homer (9 Aug 2011)

Unfortunately, the apartment block isn't wired for UPC.  They have to use Sky for TV connection.


----------



## Homer (9 Aug 2011)

I just realised this is in the wrong forum.  Is there any way I can move it to the correct forum?


----------



## alexandra123 (10 Aug 2011)

If you are using the Sky Connection point - you still have the phone line that is not in use. UPC can use that to give you a BB connection.


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Aug 2011)

Homer said:


> I just realised this is in the wrong forum.  Is there any way I can move it to the correct forum?



Done.  A copy will remain, for a month, in the original forum.


----------



## Homer (10 Aug 2011)

Sue Ellen said:


> Done.  A copy will remain, for a month, in the original forum.



Thanks Sue Ellen


----------



## Homer (10 Aug 2011)

Thanks to everyone else for their replies.  That's really helpful.

Regards
Homer


----------

